# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Quán ăn SEA Games 26 như "quán cóc"

## thanhdung0906

*Quán ăn SEA Games 26 như "quán cóc"**Không hiểu các VĐV seagame 26 nhà mình mà có lỡ khát nước hay đoi đói một tí có dám mua ở đó không nữa.*Giới truyền thông các nước Đông Nam Á đã nói khá nhiều về công tác chuẩn bị kém chuyên nghiệp của nước chủ nhà Indonesia, nhưng chỉ khi tận mắt chứng kiến người ta mới hiểu các VĐV không chỉ đến đây để tranh tài mà còn sát vai cùng nhau "vượt qua thử thách" nữa. hoat hinh meo di hia
Từ chuyện làng vận động viên siêu nhỏ, tạm trú trên tàu quân sự đến chuyện ăn uống của các đoàn thể thao... đều gây nên những nỗi bức xúc lớn. Những khu phục vụ đồ ăn nước uống cho các phóng viên, vận động viên chỉ là những lều tạm thô sơ hay xe đẩy hàng chẳng khác gì những quán cóc ven đường ở Việt Nam cho giới trẻ. Có lẽ sau SEA Games, những hàng quán này sẽ được tháo dỡ giống như kiểu "đến hẹn lại lên" mỗi mùa ở chùa Hương . viec lam

_Khu vực ăn uống chỉ là những lều quán tạm bợ_ an ninh
Hôm nay, SEA Games 26 sẽ chính thức khai mạc, thế nhưng những công tác chuẩn bị của nước chủ nhà vẫn còn rất ngổn ngang. Trung tâm truyền thông dành cho các phóng viên ở tòa nhà South Sumatra Bank tại Jakabaring Sport City cho đến thời điểm hiện tại mạng lưới wifi chập chờn, rất khó có thể truy cập internet hay gửi tin về nước. hot boy noi loạn 
Trong khi đó, nhiều VĐV Malaysia và Philippines vẫn đang bơ vơ do BTC không thể bố trí được chỗ ở mặc dù trước đó BTC đã hứa sẽ sắp xếp chỗ ăn uống nghỉ ngơi cho họ. Quá bức xúc trước cách làm việc của nước chủ nhà, đoàn VĐV thuyền buồm của Malaysia đã phải tự thuê khách sạn ngay từ hôm đặt chân đến thủ đô Jakarta từ hôm chủ nhật. Còn đoàn Philippines vất vả chạy đôn chạy đáo tìm chỗ ở cho VĐV do các khách sạn đang chật kín khách. ty gia vang hom nay
Mặc dù còn nhiều khó khăn, bất cập nhưng hy vọng các VĐV nhà mình sẽ vượt lên hoàn cảnh để giành thành tích cao nhất, lạm rạng danh thể thao nước nhà. sieu mau vinh thuy bi truy to

----------

